# advice on hitch hiking out of long island/NY metro area?



## tinyrainbows (Jan 4, 2023)

hey! first time posting. also, ive never gone hitch hiking before. i live on long island and i intend to take a trip this summer for as little money as possible, probably just head west and see where i end up. ive read reddit threads that say you cant really get a lift until you get on to i287 by tarrytown. to get around there by train would be about $50 and that kind of defeats the purpose of my whole adventure... so is there a train i need to hop or what? ive never seen hitch hikers on LI, probs because most long islanders arent going anywhere past the city or home. idk, just curious if anyone has any experience with this!


----------



## croc (Jan 6, 2023)

There was this gal a few years back (anyone know what happened to Arya, is she still around?) who like walked mostly out of long island. I don't think hitching there is very good. My family is from there too n since it's just like not of the local culture to be warm to strangers those places just aren't good for hitching in general.
U might consider walking as that'd be a cooler adventure than LIRR, but also if ur young u could try spanging a ticket from a stranger at a station. I gave Arya that advice there years ago n she never took it so I can't say how that'd go but worth a try in my opinion and it's what I would personally do.

Any directional plans once u hit the city or is the ideal to just get a ride beyond that?


----------



## tinyrainbows (Saturday at 1:15 PM)

croc said:


> There was this gal a few years back (anyone know what happened to Arya, is she still around?) who like walked mostly out of long island. I don't think hitching there is very good. My family is from there too n since it's just like not of the local culture to be warm to strangers those places just aren't good for hitching in general.
> U might consider walking as that'd be a cooler adventure than LIRR, but also if ur young u could try spanging a ticket from a stranger at a station. I gave Arya that advice there years ago n she never took it so I can't say how that'd go but worth a try in my opinion and it's what I would personally do.
> 
> Any directional plans once u hit the city or is the ideal to just get a ride beyond that?



idk if i could realistically walk into the city from where i am, i dont wanna tire myself out on the first step of my trip lmao. a train ticket wouldnt be the worst thing in the world for me, im also just now thinking i could take a bus that would probs be cheaper... maybe even just ask a willing friend for a ride.

ive been debating either heading north and going to toronto or just heading west and seeing how far i could go lol. idk how brave i am about this yet so toronto might be a more realistic goal. in that case i know id wanna hit the subway up to fordham and the metro north to white plains and from there i can walk on to i287 and just hitch all the way there. ive hopped the fordham turnstiles many times without problem and the train to wp is like 6 bucks so not bad. its just frustrating how much i have to do just to get the hitching LOL the trains are no fun


----------

